# I have been a busy lil' sawdust maker...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

A few weeks ago, my brother-in-law asked for a Texas cooler for his step son. JD hunts more than he fishes, so that is what gave me the idea for this cooler. I sure hope he likes it...Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If he dont like it, Vic...I'll take it off yore hands....:rotfl:

Great Work, Sir...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks very nice Vic . Can you show some pics of the inside? i would like to build one of thoes for the back yard.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*If I showed ya, I would have to kill you...*

So I will just hurt you a little bit and tell you about it...LOL The interior of the coolers are 48qt igloo coolers available anywhere. It is wrapped with 3/4" foam and 1/2" BC exterior plywood and what ever you wish to clad it with. I hope this helps. If you really need some pics of the inside, then send me a PM...Vic


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

I can take the arss woopen, but don't shoot.
It looks great.Guess I guess can do it with out the pics. Thanks.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is some very nice work!!! Awesome job!!!


----------

